# shear viscosity



## abubilla

¿Qué significa shear viscosity? ¿Viscosidad cortante o de deformación o algo así?

Gracias


----------



## chics

Buenas, abubilla, no das muchas pistas...

*viscosity = viscosidad*
*shear stress = tensión tangencial, o de deformación*

La viscosidad es la resistencia a la deformación que presenta un fluido cuando éste es sometido a una tensión tangencial.


----------



## abubilla

Gracias. Probablemente se ajuste más 'viscosidad de deformación'


----------



## chics

No, yo pondría *viscosidad* a secas, tu propuesta suena como decir _longitud de altura_, por ejemplo.


----------



## abubilla

Sí, je, je, o como humedad del agua


----------



## eesegura

Una cosita: creo que debe ser sheer viscosity. Por lo demás, concuerdo con chics.


----------



## mora

Hola

La fuerza de corte (fuerza tangente al plano) es 'shear'.

Mora


----------



## eesegura

mora said:


> Hola
> 
> La fuerza de corte (fuerza tangente al plano) es 'shear'.
> 
> Mora


A Google search for 'shear viscosity' and 'sheer viscosity' turns up many entries.  Which one is right, or are they two distinct terms?


----------



## mora

Hello

sheer viscosity - 104,000 results, 104,000 spelling errors
shear viscosity - 2,970,000 results

Mora


----------



## eesegura

Qué muy interesante, ¡gracias por aclarar el asunto! 

Saludos


----------

